# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  How do I change user namer?

## NewMuscle83

I would like to change it due to privacy concerns. Thanks.

----------


## SlimmerMe

please request this in the ONE-ON-ONE forum. Admin will respond to you there...

----------

